# Which Sirrus is Better? The '04 Sirrus Pro or the '06 Comp?



## Dominus (Sep 28, 2005)

Disregard price, I have great deals on both, price is pretty close. Is the sirrus pro disc '04 vastly superior to the sirrus comp '06?

I'm thinking many of the features on the '04 pro disc are now on the '06 Comp, and the '06 Comp has the carbon fork and seat post and bars and that zerts stuff in it, and other improvements in parts. But I like the '04 color "brushed blue" better than the '06 flat "navy". But I have to stick with which is the better bike.

Please only comment if you can look at these specs and say which bike is better, and why.

Note on these links you might have to select USA as country then re-enter the URLS:

'04 Sirrus Pro Disc: 
http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBk...sionIdroot=ds3ig9cgem.j27005&bikeTab=techspec

'06 Sirrus Comp:
http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=13178&bikeTab=techspec


----------

